# how long did ....



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

your ferret live? trying to find out average age,
im gettin 4 14 week old ones on wednesday x


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Did a quick google for you, average lifespan 5-7 years with a real accomplishment age of 10.

Somehow I thought they would live longer than that! Might do a more in depth google for you lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Care and Feeding of Ferrets

Seems like a good informative site


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks hun  x


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> your ferret live? trying to find out average age,
> im gettin 4 14 week old ones on wednesday x


i have one 8 years old.wish i had never told you all ferret died tonight curled up in nest


----------



## Anik (Sep 17, 2008)

Mine is 5 and he got a little sick, I took him to a vet clinic last week.
My vet said that usually their life expectancy is about 6 years (yes, with exceptions of 8 to 10).

I also thought that such intellectual animals would live longer...


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

aww well ive got at least 5 years with my babies  x


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

borderer said:


> i have one 8 years old.wish i had never told you all ferret died tonight curled up in nest


never mind he had a good life


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

poor little fella RIP x


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

I had a ferret that live until she was 15
but I no a lady who has a rescue up in the north west that had a little albino jill for 20 years
but average is 10-12


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> your ferret live? trying to find out average age,
> im gettin 4 14 week old ones on wednesday x


are they expensive to buy i have some hand reared ones will be selling shortly


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

pmed you x


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

Ferrets can and do live as long as a dog and so a commitment to them is a long term thing


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

Ferrets can live from anywhere from 6 yrs old to 12 yrs if looked after properly.


----------

